
Emulators written in JavaScript - ingve
https://github.com/BigEd/jsemu
======
CM30
Nice list. I do wonder how useful they are though, given that the actual ROMs
for many games are illegal to distribute and the emulators require them to
work. Are they for people running a personal server on their computer? For
websites that want to let people play homebrew games through the browser?

Seems like the list of uses for a Javascript emulator isn't particularly high.

But they're pretty cool on a technical level.

~~~
azakai
The ROMs may be copyrighted of course, but there is an argument to be said for
there being a fair use case here, namely archiving of historical content that
is no longer accessible otherwise. That's what the Internet Archive nonprofit
is doing, and it's very important,

[https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games](https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games)

~~~
StuffMaster
Also, is it legal to posses a ROM that you own physically? I would think legal
precedents for archiving or ripping (format conversion) might apply.

------
n-gauge
Brings back some memories!

I added sound (via web audio) and touch / joystick controls to Ben Firshmans
excellent NES emulator. Needs more mappers though.

Don't know if this counts as well - there's also phosphorus, a Scratch
emulator:

[http://phosphorus.github.io/](http://phosphorus.github.io/)

------
csixty4
Cool list. I need to finish up my Apple I emulator.

------
_RPM
This is awesome. I'm looking at the 8080 emulator.

------
jand
Commodore section, vice.js:

\- website down/broken/abandoned

\- github repo alive

